# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Κόφτης από Vodafone στα 10Mbps download - Περιοριοσμός VDSL 50/5 σε 10/5

## TheFireman

Έχω μια σύνδεση VDSL 50/5, η οποία συγχρονίζει σταθερά με την ονομαστική της ταχύτητα. Μέχρι την Πέμπτη είχα τις τελευταίες ημέρες τις αναμενόμενες διακυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος, λόγω του αυξημένου φόρτου του δικτύου. Από την Πέμπτη όμως διαπιστώνω ότι έχω σταθερά ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος τερματισμένη στα 9,5Mbps καθαρά. Έχω κάνει άπειρα speedtests και δίνουν όλα σταθερά το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα 9,5Mbps download και 4,7Mbps στο upload.

Έχω κάνει επανεκίνηση το router, αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι.
Η ταχύητα δεν έχει καμία διακύμανση και είναι σταθερή όλες τι ώρες της ημέρας / νύχτας.

Συμπερασμα: Πιστεύω ότι έχει μπει κόφτης στα 10Mbps στο down και η 50/5 είναι πλέον 10/5, ανεξάρτητα από το αν συγχρονίζει στα 50/5... :Mad: 

Έχει διαπιστώσει κανείς άλλος την συμπεριφορά αυτή;

----------


## theopan

Όχι. Κανένα τέτοιο ή παρόμοιο πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετωπίζω εγώ.

----------


## manospcistas

Δοκίμασες με άλλη συσκευή;

----------


## PanMan79

Κι εγώ τα ίδια με vodafone vdsl 30. Από το απόγευμα και μετά πέφτει κάθε μέρα κάτω από τα 10.

----------


## MTR

Ομοίως vodafone vdsl 50, εδώ και 2 βδομάδες από το μεσημέρι μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα η γραμμή πάει από 5 έως 10Mbps μέγιστο. Νωρίς το πρωί η αργά το βράδυ στρώνει πάλι και δουλεύει κανονικά στα 50Mbps.
Τηλέφωνο στο Τεχνικό τμήμα δεν έδωσε κανένα αποτέλεσμα γιατί η γραμμή συγχρονίζει κανονικά και speedtest στο server του ΟΤΕ (είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ) δίνει κανονικές ταχύτητες ενώ στον server της Vodafone δίνει 5-10MbPs.
Δεν παραδέχονται ότι το δίκτυό τους έχει κορεστεί και πλέον το να σερφάρω στο internet κατά τις απογευματινές ώρες έχει καταντήσει βάσανο, καλύτερα πήγαινα πριν που είχα ADSL με την CYTA - καμιά σχέση.

ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει παρατηρήσει και κάποιος άλλος αλλά μέσα στη μέρα αλλάζει IP το router αρκετές φορές, παλιά είχα την ίδια IP πολλές μέρες.

----------


## TheFireman

> Δοκίμασες με άλλη συσκευή;


Δεν είναι θέμα συσκευής. Εϊναι σταθερά στα 10Mbps το download. Δεν έχει δυναμική συμπεριφορά, αλλά γραμμική. Έχει μπει κόφτης στα 10Mbps Μίλησα με με την Vodafone και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα λόγω του φόρτου στο δίκτυο και ότι αναμένουν να αποκαταστασθεί σύντομα. Θα ξαναμιλήσω με άλλο εκπρόσωπο μπας και μου δώσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## manospcistas

Δηλαδή και σε άλλες συσκευές σου βλέπεις 10Mbps σταθερά, είτε με WiFi είτε με Ethernet;

----------


## Kostinos

Όπως έγραψα έδω υπάρχει μπούκομα στα δίκτυα τους και για προσωρινήλύση βάλανε κώφτη από ότι φένεται :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ternet/page117

----------


## TheFireman

> Δηλαδή και σε άλλες συσκευές σου βλέπεις 10Mbps σταθερά, είτε με WiFi είτε με Ethernet;


Ναι, έχω δοκιμάσει από έναν σταθερό, ένα φορητό (ενσύρματα), από ένα κινητό και ένα tablet. Δεν είναι θέμα συσκευής.

----------


## TheFireman

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν στο router. Όταν το άλλαξα και εβαλα το H267A όλα επανήλθαν στην κανονικότητα...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα κάποιες μερες σε ωρες αιχμης η γραμμή ειχε μέτρια απόδοση. Σε καταστασεις σαν την τρέχουσα ειναι λογικο να δινουμε μερικές μέρες στους Μηχανικούς Δικτύων να ισιώσουν το δίκτυο του ISP μας. Από αυτη την εβδομαδα παιζει μια χαρα. Συμβαίνει τώρα σε 50αρα:

----------

